# Happy Birthday puritan628



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 28, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 08-28-2010:

-puritan628 (born 1961, Age: 49)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## puritan628 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you! I'm very happy to be alive, and thankful that Jesus is my Lord!


----------



## dudley (Aug 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Laura!


----------



## baron (Aug 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## APuritansMind (Aug 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Laura!


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Aug 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Laura!


----------



## puritan628 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I'm surely a blessed person!


----------

